# suggestions on high quality probiotics?



## 14258 (Aug 23, 2006)

Any suggestions on high quality probiotics. It seems that within a week after taking probiotics, I don't have diarrhea (knock on the wood), but I'd like to know quality probiotics, that is least invasive to my system, but works best. Right after taking it, I felt constipation and even hemorrhoids.


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

I recommend Align, VSL#3 or Digestive Advantage IBS. I personally use Align daily and have completely eliminated my D after suffering for 25+ years. I had the same results with VSL#3. DA-IBS was effective, but not as complete as the others.Since everyone has their own unique symptoms you have to investigate for yourself. I worked with my physician to find the right one for me.Jeff


----------



## goldiestar (Jun 10, 2007)

Arthur Mu said:


> Any suggestions on high quality probiotics. It seems that within a week after taking probiotics, I don't have diarrhea (knock on the wood), but I'd like to know quality probiotics, that is least invasive to my system, but works best. Right after taking it, I felt constipation and even hemorrhoids.


I use DrNatura's "Flora Protect Probiotics" it works really well and is really easy to take. Keep us up to date as to what you are using and what is working for you. Good Luck!


----------

